# Worst Horse Picture Contest



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Poll For Worst Horse Picture Contest!*

OK everyone, I know I said it would end at 5:00 p.m today, but I just can't wait! So here they are:

Smarby's Dougal:

CloudsMystique's Mystique:

free_sprtd's Thunder:

ilovestitch's Stitch:

kmdstar's Starlite:

Painted Hotrod's Hotrod:

2horses's Foal:

My Beau's Biter:

speedy da fish's Will:

Elina's Cannibal Mare:
http://cid-118f04c5394e871b.skydrive...ing mare.jpg

Results will be posted on February 22, 2010. Have fun voting, and I hope I did this right...:lol:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thought this could use a bump.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

voted


----------

